# 6x6x6 Pin Mod Help



## Jason Baum (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I finally decided to mod my 6x6x6 using MeMyselfandPi's tutorial on youtube. I can't believe how well it turns now, especially the outer layer. I can solve the 3x3x3 stage in 20-25 seconds on average now and have even gotten some 17s (before the mod it would take me at least a minute).

Unfortunately the pins will not stay in the rivets. I have done the pin mod three times now, and all three times the pins fall out shortly after clipping them and assembling the cube. All three times I have let the super glue dry overnight but with the same results. As a result, the outer two layers turn amazing, but any twist of the third layer and the inner mechanism instantly goes out of alignment.

Can anybody who has done the pin mod give me some advice on how to keep the pins in? Or is there something else I can do that will keep the inner mechanism aligned? The only thing I could think of to try would be to glue three of the "inner edge pieces" to the core like in Scott Bedard's clickless mod (http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10667). Would it help at all if I did this? I would just go ahead and do it but I'm not sure if it will mess everything up.

I don't really have much experience in V6 mods, or puzzle modding in general, so any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Jason


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

Are the pins short enough? They really need to be short. Otherwise, try different glue. That's about all you can do - the pins will not last forever unfortunately.


----------



## Jason Baum (May 22, 2009)

Should they be short enough so that the center pieces can actually slide over them? That might be my problem then. I don't think Pi was clear enough about that in his video. How does the pin mod even work anyway?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 22, 2009)

The pins act as an extension of the centers that catch the pieces passing over it. When you go to move the slice, the pins should be sitting slightly in between the 2 inner x centers. The combination of the 4 pins should pull the core along with that slice. The pins need to be short enough that the pieces can still rotate over the pins easily enough. My first attempt at this mod worked out the best, and I'm still not quite sure why, as I've done it 3 other times. I just remember when I put it back together, the pieces seemed to grind at the plastic quite a bit. I used Elmer's super glue for it, but I'm not sure if the brand of glue actually made the difference. The one thing I wanted to know, was if something like loctite would work, because you are binding metal on metal. Maybe even a piece of strong solder could do the trick as well.


----------



## panyan (May 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Maybe even a piece of strong solder could do the trick as well.



i am very into electronics and i do soldering myself, what do you mean by "strong solder"?


----------



## TheJoker (May 22, 2009)

hope i can help. i think the pin must be short enough to pass the four center piece when u do R U L D B F.

and you have to use a different super glue. as my first attempt, when i clip the pin to make it short the pin fall-off... then use a different brand for the second attempt this time it stay when i clip it to make it short. but never last when solving the cube. so i used a much more expensive super glue. and this third attempt made it successful. maybe used a different brand of super glue.

yeah. them same with me. can't figure it out how the pin works but it works...

hope i help...


----------



## masterofthebass (May 22, 2009)

panyan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe even a piece of strong solder could do the trick as well.
> ...



not necessarily solder, but something like it, to bind the pin to the screw. It beats welding


----------



## mazei (May 22, 2009)

I want to ask but I felt there is no need to make a new thread for it

Which mod should I do? Pi's or Scott Bedard's?


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

Memyselfandpi's mod is the way to go.


----------



## jcuber (May 22, 2009)

Which mod was it that restricted some moves? It was a clickless mod, I think the "original" one.


----------



## luke1984 (May 22, 2009)

I'm having somewhat the same problem as the topic starter. I fully modded my black V6 but the inner mechanism keeps getting out of alignment. I glued in pins a few times, but even with 3 pins glued in it still misaligns. I guess the pins have to be EXACTLY the right length, too long and the outer layers won't turn properly, too short and the inner mechanism misaligns all the time. I just can't get it right...


----------



## mazei (May 23, 2009)

But it seems like scott's mod is simpler and simple always works. Oh well..I guess that I should get another one and do both..


----------



## dougbenham (May 23, 2009)

Go here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=175389

TheJoker had some similar 6x6 pin mod questions and I supplied 2 nice pictures and some clear descriptions of exactly how to do the pins part of the modification.


----------



## Cheese_Board (May 23, 2009)

mazei said:


> But it seems like scott's mod is simpler and simple always works. Oh well..I guess that I should get another one and do both..



Scott's mod is simpler, but three sides will turn much worse than the rest of the cube.


----------



## mazei (May 24, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > But it seems like scott's mod is simpler and simple always works. Oh well..I guess that I should get another one and do both..
> ...



But according to them it gets better and become almost unnoticeable.


----------



## Inusagi (May 24, 2009)

I have the same problem, if I turn the face that belongs to the screw, won't it fall out? My biggest problem is that I haven't cut the bump all the way out, but I can fix that problem easily...


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry for bumping this thread, but I finally got around to doing the pin mod again on my 6x6, making sure that the pins were very short. The cube feels great now, but one of the slices still goes out of alignment. The other two are fine and I haven't had any problems with them, but the other slice goes out with almost every turn. It's actually the slice that has all the pins glued in. Any idea why, and and advice on how to correct this?

Thanks.


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2009)

The reason the other two slices stay aligned is because they are firmly stuck. The only way they will come misaligned is if the little inner pieces that you glued to the core come unstuck.
The other slice is going to be harder to fix. Unfortunately the pins are hard to get right. The best advice I can give is to avoid using that slice as much as possible. So figure out which colours are on that slice (or the two that are not on that slice) and make sure you pair edges on another slice every time, and do parity on the other slices and so on. 
Otherwise you can try the pins again. Perhaps leave them a tad longer. Otherwise there isn't much to be done about it.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

Dene said:


> The best advice I can give is to avoid using that slice as much as possible. So figure out which colours are on that slice (or the two that are not on that slice) and make sure you pair edges on another slice every time, and do parity on the other slices and so on.



But it's a 6x6.... it would be a pain to figure that out every time.


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh my dear John. Try it. You might notice something magical.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

I tried and I didn't notice anything particularly magical. Can you tell me pleeease. I've always had a hard time avoiding that slice. I need to redo a couple of my pins but I'm so lazy.


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2009)

When you glue the two inner pieces to the core it fixes a center piece. Therefore the slice that the pins are on will always be the same colours. On my V6 it is the slice with red/orange/black/yellow that has the pins (I think I have a blue center fixed).


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

oh really? Interesting. I don't fully understand how that works even though you've explained it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2009)

Jason Baum said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread, but I finally got around to doing the pin mod again on my 6x6, making sure that the pins were very short. The cube feels great now, but one of the slices still goes out of alignment. The other two are fine and I haven't had any problems with them, but the other slice goes out with almost every turn. It's actually the slice that has all the pins glued in. Any idea why, and and advice on how to correct this?
> 
> Thanks.



I think this is because your pins are just a little too short  If all your pins are actually still in, then they aren't catching the centers to move the core. My main 6x6 actually doesn't have any pins in it, and I do what Dene said. I know that my bad slice is along the white-yellow/green-blue slice. This means I can't do either orange or red for my first 2 centers, and I have to do all 3x3 parities on the orange or red face. It doesn't work out too bad, since my "bad" slice doesn't quite misalign too much. I think that may be from only sanding down the smallest inner pieces enough to leave a slight bump left.


----------



## mazei (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey, I got my 6x6 and sure enough started MMP's mod. My first attempt at doing the pins were a fail as it fell of. I think it was because I didn't let the glue dry enough. I'm doing it a second time and I'm leaving the core right in front of a fan overnight. If that doesn't work I guess its the glue. I'm using UHU All Purpose Glue. It does say permanent on the side so it might work for a while. Perhaps I'll get an even stronger one tomorrow if it doesn't work.

Hooray for school holidays! Which are coming to an end here...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 11, 2009)

brother UHU glue cannot make it...


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 11, 2009)

It took me 4 tries to get pins. But I gots em.


----------



## mazei (Jun 11, 2009)

@rach: Ok bro, will get another one.

As expected, a phail. So for now I have no 6x6.


----------

